# How hard are you training?



## Blotan Hunka (Oct 17, 2007)

Take a look at this video. I think that what this guy is saying is absolutely true. If you are in a knock down drag out where you start running out of gas, if youve been there you know what Im talking about, then your fitness level will be vital. How many people train for strength at maximun cardiac output?


----------

